# Poject Awesome Vs Sparkling Graphite 3 Series



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

BMW 335D M-Sport, Sparkling Graphite.

Here's a quick summary of my 14 hour labour.

The Wash: I began at 4pm Friday by SF/PW and 2BM wash, gave it a really good scrub with a little G101 in the water to clear the waxes. No Pictures of this process, needless to say it involved a Karcher, buckets and soap etc 

Washed:









The clay: Into the garage (still wet) then for a claying. Using Citrus Bling QD as a lube. The paint was quite flawless but I still picked up a few contaminants and tar spots.

Clayed:


















The Dry: Miracle drier sorted out the drying quickly and efficiently.

Dried:









The go-faster stripes: Blue stripes were applied to make it go a little quicker, this also helps eliminate polishing parts you don't want to 

Taped:


















The machining: UDM, sonus #2x5" pad with sonus #2 polish. The whole car was done with concentration on a few

areas with bad etching etc. 4 passes.
UDM, Sonus #1x5" finishing pad with Sonus #1 polish. Again, 4 passes to give a smooth surface and high shine.

Machined:









OK, it's now 1am so time to stop annoying the neighbours, off to bed at 2:30am 
___________

6:30am Saturday, onto the paint cleansing.

The Paint Clean: ***** HD Cleanse applied to entire body with MF applicator, buffed with Eurow deep pile towel:

HD Cleanse:









The sealing: Project Awesome time at last!!
I was sceptical to the claims in the instructions, one pea sized amount per panel, no way was that amount going to cover a panel (I thought).
One pump onto a Sonus #1x4" spot pad, spread around with my (clean) finger. Applied as per instructions at #1 on the DA, then 12 passes at #5/6 to work it in, hey presto, it covered well and lasted!

The entire car was done this way and the first panels were ready for buffing off by 9:00am (approx 75mins cure time).

Project Awesome:





































Not the easiest to get off I must admit, certainly not with the Eurow towel, but I persisted and by 10:15am it was all off.
There was some trails left but a little QD helped the removal.

The Wax: OK, wax is an option after sealing and really pointless with such a durable sealer, however, I wanted the deepest shine I could achieve, so opted for a coat of RG55 Carnauba.
Applied by foam applicator (linear sweeps), the entire car got a good coating, then buffed off with another Eurow towel (just as well I bought 10!).

Waxed (RG55):


















The wheels were polished with a little QD and MF, tyres dressed with AS Highshine.
Job done and dusted by 12pm and driven outside for a few sunlight shots.

Finished:













































Impressions of Project Awesome: Yes it gave a stunning shine with amazing flake pop, yes it went on easy although difficult to remove. The durability will not really be at test as I will continue waxing. Once the wax breaks down in the winter months, there should be a good protection to last till Spring.

Thanks for reading/looking.

Gary


----------



## RJ303 (Jan 16, 2008)

Great job mate - 1am finish and 6:30am start is commitment for you :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice Gary & interesting write up re PA

The last two photos really show off the depth in your paintwork (all down to the prpep work too!)

Makes your car look even better :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice work Gary


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Just stunning!

Lovely photos too.


----------



## deCube (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice work indeed! Nice photo's!

With what sealant/wax does PA compare with buffing off?


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Amazing gloss and perfect looking paint! Very impressed


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks superb :thumb:


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats on your efforts the paint work is stunning, i,m really liking those 3 series coupes.


----------



## Mr_X (Jun 12, 2009)

Really glossy!

I am just wondering, isn't it too soon to polish a paint just like this? 

It doesn't look too bad in the first photo..


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

deCube said:


> Very nice work indeed! Nice photo's!
> 
> With what sealant/wax does PA compare with buffing off?


I really can't answer that as before I've only ever used Jeff's sealer, and it came off easily by hand but was not machined on.



Mr_X said:


> Really glossy!
> 
> I am just wondering, isn't it too soon to polish a paint just like this?
> 
> It doesn't look too bad in the first photo..


It is only 5 months old, but was subject to the dealers idea of a wash and valet a few times before I got it. There were some nice swirls and rds's over the paintwork.
It was also at the body-shop a couple of weeks ago for a front bumper/splitter respray (not my doing  ).

It's all nice and smooth now with good protection, so I'm happy enough 

Thanks for the comments.

Gary


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work Gary, Looks very Glossy :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job awesome reflections


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm bored this morning, so perhaps a little coat of BOS or Concours on top will help


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks stunning Gary, nice work


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comments; I ended up cutting the grass this morning so no 2nd coat of wax on yet.
Just back from a wee run out, it really is a lovely deep shine, very happy with the results :thumb:

Gary


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Gary looks great....


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I think if i had a BMW it would be in that colour. It's really forgiving in terms of defects but still gives off a hell of a shine - lovely car you have there mate 

If you're finding PA a bit stiff to buff off then you're either using too much or not working it into the paint enough (probably the latter). A shorter pile MF will help too :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks great gary :thumb:

I was slightly surprised to see you put it over HDC though, as thats a fairly oily glaze that a lot of sealants wont like - no issues then?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks, dare I say it... awesome 

Stunning outdoor shots there - wow!


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great colour combo for the car. I like the garage as well!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Clark said:


> I think if i had a BMW it would be in that colour. It's really forgiving in terms of defects but still gives off a hell of a shine - lovely car you have there mate
> 
> If you're finding PA a bit stiff to buff off then you're either using too much or not working it into the paint enough (probably the latter). A shorter pile MF will help too :thumb:


Thanks for the tips Clark, I'll be sure to try that next time.



Bigpikle said:


> looks great gary :thumb:
> 
> I was slightly surprised to see you put it over HDC though, as thats a fairly oily glaze that a lot of sealants wont like - no issues then?


It was the only cleanser I had. I should have ordered some new stuff when getting the PA but forgot 
No issues though, it definately adhered ok :thumb:



mccalia1 said:


> Great colour combo for the car. I like the garage as well!


Thanks, I really need the floor sealed though, concrete dust gets everywhere


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great job looks excelent:thumb:


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice job Gary ... I remember seeing the pictures you took just after you got this car and thinking I had gone for the wrong colour and interior on my 335. 

You've done a cracking job on bringing it up to it's best, good work. :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice job Gary. Looking lush


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great work and what a great colour car, sweeeeeeeeeeet :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

A wee update on this:

I washed the car this morning and couldn't believe how easy going it was. To be honest, I could have got away with just a SF and PW, there was virtually no grime, tar or flies left on the paintwork after the PW rinse.

I bought some BTBM recently, used it with a wookie, PW'd, Citrus Bling QD then Miracle dried, it is absolutely gleaming!!

The hand wash was quite funny really, it would not even sit on the bodywork, it ran off before I could wipe the mitt over it :lol:

Very happy with all products used but the PA has left the perfect seal for my compulsive waxing (Dodo PH in this case)


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW! That looks ****ing stunning!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

That looks awesome, the paintwork is nearly jumping off the car its so glossy!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking superb mate. The sweat you put in certainly shows in the finish:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> Looking superb mate. The sweat you put in certainly shows in the finish:thumb:


Funnily enough, I had to be careful and very quick with a forehead wipe on a few occasions, I didn't want to ruin the finish; it can get damn hot in a garage for hours


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Stunning, lovely colour combination :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome job but im just so jealous of your garage! Doing the car on the drive has many limitations!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW - first time in a long time I have said that. Do you think it is all project awesome or do you think raceglaze added to it to ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

do you think he'll remember from last year? lol


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Im hoping he does, prolly used it since then  .


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I remember 

They say the shine is in the prep, which I agree with although the PA really brought the flake pop out and gave a lovely deep lustre. There is no need for a wax after sealing but I enjoy waxing so gave it a coat anyway, It certainly added to the depth of shine.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning car, colour and finish Gary! 

How's the durability of PA held up and have you applied any more RG55 in the 8 months since applying PA?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I changed my car a couple of months ago and it was still beading very well. The RG would be off it by now so the PA was doing what it is supposed to.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job. The best colour they do imo


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Pretty impressed with it then Gary ? What did you go onto now ?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Downgraded to a Mondeo Titanium X Tdci. Cheaper everything with all the toys


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cracking car & colour. Lovely finish too. Im thinking of buying some PO, would you reccomend it? 

Whats the applications like (layers) & curing time?

cheers


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

paintwork looks lovely, love that colour !! Well done


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> Whats the applications like (layers) & curing time?
> 
> cheers


From the PB website:

_If you wish, you can apply multiple coats one after another, as long as the 60 minute curing time is allowed for each coat._

Alan W


----------

